
Show HN: Hookbin – Capture and Inspect HTTP Requests - Hookbin
https://hookbin.com
======
Hookbin
Hi all. If you have the need to inspect webhooks from external services, or
simply debug your own applications and capture and inspect HTTP requests you
might want to give Hookbin a shot. Unlike the other service(s) Hookbin:

\- Allows you to delete individual requests when you don't need them

\- Stores both request AND response headers

\- Has a quick-note functionality built in so you can comment or tag your
requests (super-useful when debugging)

\- Offers a wide-open CORS implementation so you can test HTTP requests from
within your JS applications

\- Fully handles Multipart requests giving you total control over uploaded
files

\- Supports method overriding

\- Gives you an option to 'replay' any request as a cURL command

\- Keeps each endpoint alive for 7 days and stores up to 100 requests per
endpoint

\- Offers only SSL-secured enpoints and scores A+ grade on SSL Labs test

\- Actually works and is deployed to a Highly Available setup

